# Risperidone??



## rumona falangeee (Feb 17, 2012)

Okay so I vistited the pdoc today, i was like can you possibly prescibe me some alprazelam because this has worked for me in the past & prescribe me a ssri but just not citalophram of fluoxitine as these have not worked for me in the past, he was like a big fat no to alprazelam & no to the ssri's because if those 2 didnt do much for you the rest will not do jack, here have some risperidone! So i have already tried one other antiphycotic sequeral or whatever it is called & i would rather lick king kongs butthole then take that again as it made me feel like a zombie. He has prescribed me .25mg of risperidone to take every night before bed which i am hesitant to take. Im keen to hear your guys opinions or experiences on Risperidone


----------



## ahmad (Jun 27, 2010)

risperidone alone, for what?

for anxiety? 
no data support its use as anxiokytic or antidepressant, 0.25 mg risperidone is very small dose I think it cannot help more than sleep aid only.


----------



## Monroee (Aug 26, 2009)

Whats the risperdal for? Just anxiety? Don't see how that would work. Some mood stabilizers can work with some people for anxiety. Lamictal really helped me. Although, I was taking it for Bipolar, just an added benefit that it helped with the anxiety. 

I took Risperdal for about a week (again, not for anxiety), & I felt extremely suicidal & the room was spinning.


----------



## Kingofallmedia (Feb 16, 2012)

I work in a prison and I see Risperdone given everyday to child molesters and rapists.
I'd rather feel like s*** than take the same meds as those scumbags.

I see doctors and nurses LIE to inmate/patients in ways too numerous to enumerate. It's almost always in a way to protect the doctor, not the I/P.

If they lie to them, they'll like to you.

I hate those f'n docs, shrinks, therapists more and more everyday.


----------



## rumona falangeee (Feb 17, 2012)

Well I have social anxiety as well as abit of GAD, lately due to the stress of it I have started pulling my hair out again its kinda farkd up but the pain just helps me feel alittle calmer, which is a not cool cos I dont want to turn into a baldy. 

Well I have looked into this Risperidone business abit more as the doc didnt elaborate at all, all he could say was that he has been doing this for 25 years bla bla bla. Well this drug looks like it works well for people with schitzophrenia, OCD, bipolar, it looks to help people with anxiety that get paranoid thoughts. In my case I do feel self conscious & do lack confidence but I can say I definatly do not feel paranoid.

There is no way I am going to take that stuff, as if I dont feel sh!t enough already I have been prescribed drugs that if they do have any effect will make me feel groggy & sedated, but will not have any effect on my symptoms. 

Maybe this doctor has been doing this for too long, instead of listening to me he let his own ego get it the way & if I hadnt of looked into this I doubt i would of ended up in good shape as I am bearly holdin it together as it is. Goes to show even 25 years experience does not mean jack, if something does not seem right then always trust your gutt especially dealing with something as important as your health.

Off to book another appointment with a different doc so hopefuly better luck this time.


----------



## Keith (Aug 30, 2008)

Sounds like your doctor is a benzo-phobe they hand out anti-psychotics like candy whether you need them or not. It makes no sense, they only give them because they have a low potential of abuse. Benzos in reality aren't all that great they're only good for occasional anxiety but better than nothing.


----------



## OrieLoo (Feb 16, 2012)

Keith said:


> Sounds like your doctor is a benzo-phobe they hand out anti-psychotics like candy whether you need them or not. .


This is exactly the doctor I had. Honestly, I could tell you about many experiencesI have been through with tons of meds. After I was given 2mb Clonazepam refills for 2 years, that doc left and the new one decided to make me stop taking them. She put me on Risperidone.. which did nothing for me but make me dizzy and tired. She also handed me about 7 other types of mood stabilizers and SNRI's etc..

I was so happy where I was. It's been a HUGE battle with Anxiety since they started this mess with me. Now, I am only on Prozac and am awaiting another new medication, BuSpar, for my anxiety.

I hope you find what works for you. Maybe you will see some benefit?


----------



## Stepha (Feb 20, 2012)

I fired a psychiatrist for forcing risperidone on me when I wasn't comfortable with it. You know what's worked for you and what hasn't in the past and in my experience good doctors will listen to that. I was really hesitant to try benzos at first (and this was actually the same doctor who first put me on klonopin, so it wasn't that he was avoiding benzos at all - but also the same dr who put an alcoholic I know on daily ambien for several years, so my faith in him wasn't too high to begin with), but risperidone made me a lot more nervous. Maybe it was irrational, but I honestly don't care. I'm on Remeron and a low dose of Diazepam now and will not hesitate to fire a doctor who ignores my experience or tries to push a medication on me that I'm not comfortable with. I've let doctors do it in the past, and it never went well - in a few cases they were drugs that ended up getting class action lawsuits or new warning labels slapped onto them because they weren't as safe as we were being led to believe. Do research, be careful, listen to doctors who prove that they know their ****, be cautious of doctors who don't take your experiences or your concerns seriously, and don't be afraid to find a new doctor if at all possible if you don't trust the one you have.


----------



## Stepha (Feb 20, 2012)

(that said, even my very good doctor did raise the possibility of a very low dose of risperidone for my anxiety - there's some evidence that it can work. Personally, I would only try it once I'd exhausted all other options, and two SSRIs do not = no SSRIs working for you. Different people have different reactions to different SSRIs and SNRIs. Some people do well on Wellbutrin. Some people do well on Buspar. Some people do well on low doses of benzos. Some people do well on risperidone. The point is, if the doctor isn't listening to you when you say you aren't comfortable with a given medication, especially an antipsychotic, ditch the doctor. I'm not advocating doctor-shopping to get the prescription you want - just bailing on doctors who are determined to prescribe something that you aren't okay with. It's one thing to refuse to prescribe a benzo due to worries about addiction. It is completely different to insist on an antipsychotic without trying other options first.)


----------



## rumona falangeee (Feb 17, 2012)

Yea fully agree with you there Keith they do hand those suckers out like candy, especially when they try and force that crap onto you gawd it must happen abit if it happend to you aswell Stepha, I hope other people who find themselves in similar situations are able to fire that psychiatrists arse aswell. That risperidone sounds pretty risky aye like your experience Monroee that sounds pretty scary chick, definatly reassures me choosing to not take it was a good idea. Good luck with the Buspar OriLoo I hope it works well for you


----------



## rumona falangeee (Feb 17, 2012)

Thanks for the good advise Stepha, yea I thought it sounded not right when he said that about the SSRI's, there is so many things I would rather try before trying an antipsycotic again they are not my fav. Yea thats an awesome idea to change docs, the doc I saw previous was a good sort so time to see her again I think


----------



## fallahk (Aug 2, 2013)

*Risperidone Flatness*

Ever since I took risperidone I haven't been the same, as it has robbed me of my personality and emotions. Would anyone please tell me if they became sociable again with everybody after stopping the medication?


----------

